# Boss JS8



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Had anybody on here used the Boss Jam Station JS8 and if so what did you think of it. Do you think it would be more valuable as a tool than a line 6 spider jam.
Thanks, Dino


----------



## BassBob (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Dino, howdy from Enderby! Been awhile since you posted your question - I have a Boss JS-8 (haven't tried a Line 6 Spider Jam sorry to say) and it has taken over my life (in a good way). Great sounds, headphones or stereo amp (decent home stereo or PA works great) I either use it with wireless headphones (Recoton) or my Roland KC-110 stereo amp for use at home. I have a Strat (with custom hand-wound pups) and run it through a Screaming Demon wah and into the JS-8. The guitar sounds are endless (huge library taken from the GT-10 and a large bank of user customizable sound slots) - and the sky's the limit for both learning and jamming. I LOVE IT! Totally portable, took it to work camp last spring for three month, played it every morning before going to work. The built in speakers are perfect for that cardboard-thin wall type of situation. I paid about $300 on e*ay for 'new'. Hope that helps.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

The BOSS U.S. - eBand JS-8: Audio Player with Guitar Effects is a riot and a half. Can't compare it to the Line6 product - I've not seen that one. 

The BOSS U.S. - eBand JS-8: Audio Player with Guitar Effects is quiet - that is ... the little speakers are fine if you are sitting within 6 feet, but try to fill a room and you might be disappointed. But if you need it louder, hook it up to a PA and it sounds great. 

Now before you go out and buy one - check out the BOSS U.S. - MICRO BR® BR-80: Digital Recorder 
I just got one, and it has almost all of the functionality of the JS8 AND it is a multi-track recorder, AND it records live sound. That is: it has stereo microphones built-in. The JS8 doesn't have an ability to record live-in-the air stereo.

The BOSS U.S. - MICRO BR® BR-80: Digital Recorder cannot work with foot switches or pedals (the JS8 can).

The BOSS U.S. - MICRO BR® BR-80: Digital Recorder is smaller - a LOT smaller so it isn't as easy to navigate around its functions while holding a guitar but it packs as much sound in it as the JS8. It's just a little more work to get to it. The live recordings are good. The multi-track recorder is good. I won't go into a long review here but if I was pressed to have just one device like this, I'd probably go with the BOSS U.S. - MICRO BR® BR-80: Digital Recorder.

Does that help?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I had a Boss JS-8...the speakers sounded blown went I turned up the volume just under halfway...it coulda been a defective unit...I don't know...I returned it...

The Line 6 Jam amp is an awesome sounding amp...and super easy to instantly record your own backing track to work out song ideas quickly...

The new Boss Micro Br-80 comes with the Boss JS-8 integrated on board from what I've read...it sounds like a great deal...I owned the previous Micro BR and found it kinda fiddly to record with...I could not figure out how to use the mastering presets and a lot of the unit's features after reading/rereading the manual over and over several times...I gave up and returned it...I hope the new version is more user friendly...


----------



## Larry Lavva (Nov 17, 2011)

*Warning when on 11*

Hey Dino

I have used the Boss JS-8 for a while and love it.
I haven't used the line 6 though.

The thing about the Boss is you can put your own tracks on there, and let them play in whatever order you like.
Each time a track comes up it automatically loads the guitar sounds that you have setup for that tune.

So if you are doing any kind of guitaraoke or loungy gig it's really usefull.
The speakers are really small but plug it in to a PA and it's great!
This is the main reason for my post: 

<<<BEWARE>>>
-anyone running this box loud, make sure you turn off the little speakers as the line out signal changes big time! 

I just discovered this. The Boss manual doesn't really stress this fact.

If you leave the internal speakers on, the output signal is really boomy.
I'm surprised I didn't blow my PA speakers as they are only 8".

I just finished making a cab to run the box through and love it.
If you want to check out my demo vid, here's a link:
http://youtu.be/UI07E6eupl4

Rock on, Larry


----------

